# Question about when to begin receiving social security benefits I plan to work past full retirement



## 07nitramb (Nov 19, 2017)

I will be 66 on 7/1/18 which is my full retirement age.  I plan to continue working.  I know my wages won't effect my SS benefit after full retirement age.  My question is:  How would my SS monthly benefit be effected if I begin receiving benefits on 1/1/18? My annual salary is $99,500 and my monthly SS benefit will be approximately $2200.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 20, 2017)




----------



## applecruncher (Nov 20, 2017)

Call SSA (800) 772-1213


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 20, 2017)

07nitramb said:


> I will be 66 on 7/1/18 which is my full retirement age.  I plan to continue working.  I know my wages won't effect my SS benefit after full retirement age.  My question is:  How would my SS monthly benefit be effected if I begin receiving benefits on 1/1/18? My annual salary is $99,500 and my monthly SS benefit will be approximately $2200.



I don't think you would get the full benefit before 7/1/18 (???)..check with SSA..


----------



## mathjak107 (Nov 20, 2017)

in the year you will be fra you have special rules . you can earn up to almost 45k that year with no penalty . your ss will be slightly less for every month under fra you file .


----------

